# Where's Mark?



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anybody know where markkleb is?  I haven't seen him for awhile, and I just did a quick search and found that his last post was 7/17.  anybody know whats up?  He's a really creative, nice, and cool guy and I sure miss him around here!

My only thought is that he went underground with his latest project and his going to unleash it upon us and he'll have some ghetto rigged quad conroe sub 2 second 1M superpi or someshit.  with all the wires coming out the back of the mobo, o course!

but seriously....


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 7, 2006)

He's hard at work on his latest case mod. 






Jk Mark 

I dunno, he is pretty cool though.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 8, 2006)

something happend between him and some admins i think.. not sure tho


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 8, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> something happend between him and some admins i think.. not sure tho



Happened as in aggrevation?


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 8, 2006)

no idea, ive been gone, but keeping mildly intouch in other forums


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

BigD6997 said:
			
		

> something happend between him and some admins i think.. not sure tho



Is right, he moved to other forum  
What happened i don't know, here is the PM he sen't me:

Hello PT
I am sorry but I have left TPU. I didnt feel good about W1zzard and Poge so I left.
I have gone to another forum, if you get a chance come say hello. markkleb
http://tech-forums.net


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 8, 2006)

The cowards way out.  What a tool.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

there is more than one forum on the internet, and it's not stupid to know when to hold em and when to fold em

when was he ever a tool?


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 8, 2006)

I had it out with him in a thread I posted asking for info on a motherboard.  He tried to answer questions that only someone that owned the board could by relating it to another motherboard with a totally different chipset/config.  I was looking for info from people that owned the board, but he continued to post drival that had no useful info.  The guy just likes to hear his own voice and get pats on the back.  I know not many people share my opinion, but it is my opinion.  And I stick by my inital response, anyone that can post 1000 posts in such a short time, make friends and hten disappear because a mod upsets them is a coward.  He is a coward and a tool and nothing anyone can say would ever change my opinion.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

i just don't understand how his one bad advice to you made him a tool.  I think the great work he did, as well as all the hits (well over 10000) his case mods got deserve him some respect.  plus he's a nice guy who didn't mean to tick you off, i'm sure.  you should realize not all advice on a forum is correct, so don't get pissed off if well meaning people, who aren't pros (are you paid for what you do here?), try to help out.  imo, if you are in a pretty bad disagreement with the admins, it's usually just a matter of time before they ban you.  i say someone should just leave if there are personal disagreements.  for me, as well as most people i believe, a forum is not a place to try and flaunt your virtual manhood and keep creating different names to circumvent a mods actions.  just deal with it and move on.  that's life.

*btw, i don't know what thread you are talking about.  link it because I love to know more.  I would hate it to see anyone be disrespectful, even if they have a lot of my respect already.


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

b1lk1 said:
			
		

> I had it out with him in a thread I posted asking for info on a motherboard.  He tried to answer questions that only someone that owned the board could by relating it to another motherboard with a totally different chipset/config.  I was looking for info from people that owned the board, but he continued to post drival that had no useful info.  The guy just likes to hear his own voice and get pats on the back.  I know not many people share my opinion, but it is my opinion.  And I stick by my inital response, anyone that can post 1000 posts in such a short time, make friends and hten disappear because a mod upsets them is a coward.  He is a coward and a tool and nothing anyone can say would ever change my opinion.



He had 1000 posts because he was always updating is project, if he felt bad about being here, and leave i have no problems with that, i will do the same, but until, techpowerup is one of my favourites sites


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

exactly. calling markkleb a spammer makes rpg look like a turd covered in burnt hair.


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 8, 2006)

#1.  My posts in this thread are my opinions and my feelings.  I am not telling the world to feel the way I do and I have gone out of my way of not being overly critical.

#2.  I cannot link you to that thread because he chose to delete his posts after I asked him not to keep arguing with me when his arguments were completely off base and had nothing to do with the topic.

#3.  I did not call him a spammer.  When I stated that he could make all those posts in such a short time, make friends and then walk away with no explanation to those people then that is being a coward. 

#4.  He will always be a tool to me because his style was to brag and show off.  If that is OK with you that is fine.  I do not judge people as I don't want to be judged.  I dealt with him when I had problems with him and that was that.

#5.  rpg was a complete moron on a level of his own and is beyond comparison.  His advice was poorly written, completely wrong and could easily cause harm to a PC.  

All I am saying is that leaving a forum because you have problems with the Admins is just plain silly.  You don't have to deal with the admins on a regular basis and it just shows how much he cares about others when he can just pack up and leave.  Half the challenge of survivng life online is dealing with people that you cannot reach out and slap.  Running away is not the way to do it.

You can either accept my OPINION as my opinion and allow me to have the free will of having my own opinion.  That is the best part about forum life.  Everyone, whether we/I think it is right or wrong, is entitled to their own opinion.  My views I expressed here were not towards any other member, just the member in question.  If you don't mind someone befriending you then abruptly leaving with no thought to you, then you picked the right guy to befriend.  To me, that is unacceptable and it shows a serious character flaw that I strive to avoid. 

All that being said, I will stay out of your thread from here on out as I am quite sure that is how you guys want it.  Have a nice day.


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

b1lk1 said:
			
		

> #1.  My posts in this thread are my opinions and my feelings.  I am not telling the world to feel the way I do and I have gone out of my way of not being overly critical.
> 
> #2.  I cannot link you to that thread because he chose to delete his posts after I asked him not to keep arguing with me when his arguments were completely off base and had nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> ...




Everyone has a right to their opinion, and besides we gave him lot of advices for his computers, so he wasn't bragging
Still i do want to know what was the topic of the thread


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

b1lk1 said:
			
		

> #1.  My posts in this thread are my opinions and my feelings.  I am not telling the world to feel the way I do and I have gone out of my way of not being overly critical.
> 
> #2.  I cannot link you to that thread because he chose to delete his posts after I asked him not to keep arguing with me when his arguments were completely off base and had nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> ...




this is a good post.  I'm sorry if you felt i was attacking you, i never mean to be attacking a person, just an opinion.  i understand we have differing opinions, and i appreciate that you realize that.  

also, i heard he deleted a lot of his posts and his pics, so oh well.  

i just got a pm from him actually, and he said the mods were making fun of him pretty bad, which is really strange that they would be bothered to do that, and that's not cool in my book.  I think mark's overall effect on this forum was a very positive one, and that's where my opinions come from.  I'm sorry you had a bad experience with him, I think he is great and i just want others to learn as much as I have (from he and others on this great forum).

okay, 1, check, 2, check, 3: oh, i'm sorry.  I misunderstood what you said.  I reread your post and realize the duality of interpretations possible, and it's under the bridge.

4:I didn't see his actions that way, but that's cool, you did.  different strokes for different folks.  

5:wurd. he's reckless and should not be allowed to operate a keyboard (just amouse. that'd be cool)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 8, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> this is a good post.  I'm sorry if you felt i was attacking you, i never mean to be attacking a person, just an opinion.  i understand we have differing opinions, and i appreciate that you realize that.
> 
> also, i heard he deleted a lot of his posts and his pics, so oh well.
> 
> ...




really? that BLOWS i liked mark and mods picking on someone is not cool at all i find it very unfortunate that they would take the time to stoop to that level. its very unfotunate cause mark was a good guy and mods shouldnt do that because they're their to make sure WE dont.


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> this is a good post.  I'm sorry if you felt i was attacking you, i never mean to be attacking a person, just an opinion.  i understand we have differing opinions, and i appreciate that you realize that.
> 
> also, i heard he deleted a lot of his posts and his pics, so oh well.
> 
> ...




He posted the pictures back


----------



## b1lk1 (Aug 8, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Still i do want to know what was the topic of the thread



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=13472

He started with the answer "Of course it will, the DFI Expert is the best overclocker out"

I countered with that I want to know only about the CFX3200, it is a completely different board than any other DFI board.  

Basically it went downhill from there.  Then I even changed the title to stop him from posting in that thread.  He then PM'd me and I didn't read it, but the title was "Are you a retard".  I never had any respect for him, and sending me such a childish PM sealed it.  Within minutes he had deleted his posts, which if seen you'd realize why I have the opinion I have.

As for mods around here, there are much much worse out there, that's for sure.  At least they are not constantly editing/banning people and you don't have to kiss their asses like 99% of all the other forums out there.  As for anyone teasing anyone, this is the internet.  If you get teased, ignore them.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 8, 2006)

right, ignore it. that's what happened.


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> right, ignore it. that's what happened.


Too bad, i liked his work


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 8, 2006)

I joined over there. I've been coming back here mainly to look at his project log and haven't been seeing it.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 8, 2006)

well the DFI expert board is the best overcloaking board, i have one!

tech-forum.com isnt that great

anyways, mark never bragged, he would show you what he has done, and would tell you how to do it if you wanted, he helped me with a lot of stuff, and had some of the best case mods ive seen...

he wasnt showing off, he was showing us what we could do and HOW to do it


----------



## FLY3R (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, he was chill. bummer he's gone.


----------



## CjStaal (Aug 9, 2006)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I joined over there. I've been coming back here mainly to look at his project log and haven't been seeing it.


Your leaving?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey BigD, we talked a couple of weeks ago of the virtues of your x1800 over my 7900GT, well swapped my 7900GT for the 256MB x1800XT and pocketed some cash, only got it today so just did my first run on it on stock cooling (check specs/siggie), am about 140 points short of the 7900GT but as it's only my first run it aint bad and with no flash, am at 1.475V on the GPU (am a bit shaky about goin higher?), any tips would be appreciated, sorry to temporarily hijack Marks thread, will start a new one tomorrow for advice!


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 9, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> Your leaving?


Nooo, no. I just want to see his project logs. Although I usually don't look at much more than General Nonsense, the case gallery, project logs, and case modding parts of the forum anymore. That and I can actually use this fancy shmancy sig I made.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 9, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Hey BigD, we talked a couple of weeks ago of the virtues of your x1800 over my 7900GT, well swapped my 7900GT for the 256MB x1800XT and pocketed some cash, only got it today so just did my first run on it on stock cooling (check specs/siggie), am about 140 points short of the 7900GT but as it's only my first run it aint bad and with no flash, am at 1.475V on the GPU (am a bit shaky about goin higher?), any tips would be appreciated, sorry to temporarily hijack Marks thread, will start a new one tomorrow for advice!


ha yeah i remember, well the fact is that the 7900gt and x1800xt 256 are going to be around the same performance framerate wise but the ati card will have better quaility while maintaining higher framerates with AA and AF enabled because of the ringbus... atitool does not work well to my experiences with ocing the x18 or x19 series use the x1800series overclocker, i think its in the downloads section, thats were i got it... anyways i hope you are happy about it! + you saved some money and got a better card imo

-BigD


----------



## zekrahminator (Aug 22, 2006)

Too bad, Mark was a great guy. I wonder what made him leave? I mean, W1zzard doesn't do anything THAT awful. Oh well...we should have a "see ya later" party.


----------



## POGE (Aug 22, 2006)

What the heck! Me and mark were good buds I thought... :-\ I need to talk to him about this...


----------



## drade (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea to bad he left


----------

